# Fish Has Lil Like White Bubbles Sticking To Them,,



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i'm familiar with that they are but not sure what caused it
could be something wrong with the water

or my drift wood?? thanks any advice would help


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

photos would help a whole lot.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

trying to find similiar photos but i can't

its like lil bubbles sticking on to them..??? kindve get what i'm trying to explain???

i guess its called fish ich?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

if they are actual bubbles then maybe your fishes slime coat is very thick and bubbles that pass him just attached to him.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

If they look like granuals of salt on the surface of your fish's scales that would most likely be ich.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> If they look like granuals of salt on the surface of your fish's scales that would most likely be ich.


thats what it is..reading it i added another heater to crank up the temp and added a lil filter and some idoised salt
raising the temp can kill the ich thats what i was reading..

mod if you can..moved this to the correct section

sorry


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What kind of salt? Aquarium salt right?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> What kind of salt? Aquarium salt right?


no reg salt..thats what it suggest..i'll find out..if not my piranhas die..lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't wanna use table salt. Iodine salt is no good for tanks!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Crank the heat up to 90 degrees.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Crank the heat up to 90 degrees.


90 should take care of things quick... agreed. try to keep it at 90 for a week


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> You don't wanna use table salt. Iodine salt is no good for tanks!


i was reading and it says non iodine salt is good for it..

i cranked up the water to 90 and added some stress coat..and in 2 days since ive been gone
the fishes looks much better now the ich is gone..i dont see it anymore..

i guess it worked...thanks for any advice guys..


----------

